

Robert Sapolsky's description of major depressive disorder. [52 minutes] - gghh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOAgplgTxfc

======
gghh
I kindly ask you to look at your schedule for the next week, find a free hour
and listen to this lecture. You're likely to better understand yourself, or
gain some empathy for the people around you. It won't waste your time.

